# Eeepc 1000h Tastatur



## kuhlmaehn (10. September 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal hören ob vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen eeepc 1000h gemacht hat. Ich habe eigentlich fest vor mir diesen zu kaufen und hab auch fast nur Gutes gelesen, nur die Tastatur wird ja immer als zu biegsam und wackelig beschrieben.
In der c't steht, dass man das mit einem Küchenpapiert 'reparieren' kann.
Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun ob ihr vielleicht wisst ob Asus das beheben wird oder ob das mit dem Küchenpapier dann auch ok ist und ob ich mir guten Gewissens den 1000h kaufen kann 
Danke


----------

